# Timers



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to go to wally world yet, So I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or recomendations on what type of timer to get for my lights and fans. My only sources are Radio Shack, Home Depot, and Wally World. If anyone has try'd it let me know,Thank's. Oh yeah, will I be able to hook up all my plugs into a surge protecter with multi outlets, and then connect the surge protector to the timer.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2006)

AZ..IMO, spend the extra cash and buy a "good" one, "heavy duty".(approx. 4x6 metal box) One that has to be wired in, Not the little cheap plug-in type. They are easily overloaded if you start running lamps, fans, ect.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 22, 2006)

well, this whole project MJ cab I made, I wasn't aiming it to be a big operation I just wanted to use regular items that I can buy at wally world or whatever(plug in's). I only have 3 cords to hook up and get going. I don't think three cords can over load a regular timer. Any more sug's PLEASE.....


----------



## moth (Mar 22, 2006)

you aloud to order on  the internet bro.got a link to a electronic timer 8 outlets 15 bucks each


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 22, 2006)

Nah, I can't order online, but it's cool, I went to my local hydro store (which i didn't know existed till today) and got hooked up with a digital timer and a PH\Moisture\light meter so I'm good in that department now!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

just remeber. on the box for those florous. It says (on some of em) no digital timers. I use the cheapo wind up ones (AKA analog). Some of the pig tail florous blow when you put em on a digital. Read the box before hookin em up.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 23, 2006)

It's called 7 dat digital timer heres a link http://www.planetnatural.com/site/digital-timer.htmlIt says nuthin about cfl's


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

you should be fine. hell i run all kind of stuff on my multi power outlet and dont have any probelms.


----------



## moth (Mar 23, 2006)

couldnt have got you this one for 15 bucks 4 timer outlets and 4 always on outlets 7 day timer can program 7 schedues on any day or whole week


----------



## Mutt (Mar 23, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> It's called 7 dat digital timer heres a link http://www.planetnatural.com/site/digital-timer.htmlIt says nuthin about cfl's


 
My Pig tail CFL box said not use digital with it. Not the timer's box. Next time your at wal-mart read the fine print on the CFL box.

Hey moth where did you get that for 15 bucks?


----------



## moth (Mar 23, 2006)

yea there actually cheaper now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7753608118&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BIN_IT


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 23, 2006)

well, I guess I'll do with what I got. Budget is getting smaller and smaller, So im gonna rig up a latch and get the weather stripping with poster board and Thats it.


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

good luck bro ,hope it works out


----------



## moth (Mar 23, 2006)

just hook that timer to a 3 outlet cord one of the 10-15 ft ones that way ,you plug it to the timer and have 3 extra slots ,thats how i turn my fan aiming to the light ,one that stay on all the time to the plant


----------



## chong420 (Mar 23, 2006)

i bought one at wally world for like 8 or 9 bucks..it's the timex multiple setting timer..sorta like this:

http://store.unbeatablesale.com/sati006.html

haven't tried it yet though, cuz i'm still waiting to flower..err..even get it to "flower" at that..


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

that timer sucks
cheap and crappy
it al do the job though


----------



## chong420 (Mar 23, 2006)

that's all that matters to me bongsmoke..


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

oh no dude .i had the same type of timer .it was my first ,never could get it to work ,so i went digital


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 24, 2006)

Go to walmart and get a good digital $15-20, then go to an electrical supply store and pick up a 30A contacter with a 110v coil ($10).  Cut the cord off your old junk vcr and wire it to the coil windings, then plug this cord into the timer.  Wire the contactor up to break the power to your lights.  This will handle anything you can put on it...cost around $30.  Not bad for dependable.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 24, 2006)

thats a pretty good idea....


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 4, 2006)

One thing to remember is those cheap timers will not actually handle nearly what they say they will, they will melt if you try to run a 1000W on them for too long, feel how hot is gets during prime running times, I've had a couple melt down slowly but luckily didn't cause any problems. Hick is absolutely right, "the little grey box" from home depot, it's a water heater/appliance control box/timer, also good for a shut-down switch if you need to cut the lights all at once, but you do need to know how to wire it up.


----------

